# C. ulsteriana



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

For those who do or have cultivated this one, are there any words of wisdom you'd like to share about it? Is this a typical crypt with respect to submersed cultivation?


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

It's fairly straight forward, it's not a fussy plant, mine has grown well under just "normal" conditions, no fancy lighting or CO2 or anything of that.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

That's good. Sometimes you wonder when the price is a little higher, whether it's because of difficulty in propagation.


----------



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

In some cases it is, but in this case i think not. It's pretty easy, but grows alot too large for most tanks, and i think that is one of the reasonss that it is pretty rare.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Good thing I have it in a deep tank! I'm really interested in the reddish color for my low tech tank.


----------

